# Forte' Components...?



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell me much about these? I really have never heard of them...is that for good reason? Is it a "you get what you pay for" kind of thing?


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Forte is the in house brand name for components from the "performance" stores. (relabeled microshift)


----------



## AllezCat (Jun 2, 2006)

The Forte components are "okay" Give them a try...if they break or you don't like them...just bring them back to Performance...for any reason...ever....


----------



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I just may do that...who knows...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

AllezCat is right. I have some Forte parts and they're all right. One of the best things about buying from performance is their no questions asked return policy. Anything, and I mean anything, you but from them can be returned if you don't like it.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I know their pulleys work like they should (and look cool), their CTR riser works, their carbon spacers don't asplode, and their stems are kinds of a steal deal at their weight. 

A good share of people including myself aren't fond of their tubes and Titan wheelsets. Regarding the latter some claim that it's a matter of the wheels not being tensioned out the box properly as there are success stories with the wheels as well. Drivetrain components are supposedly-terrible Microshift stuff.

Forte is a brand with budget in mind. When it comes to that, it's a hit or miss. They're not absolutely terrible, but not gold dust either.


----------



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

In that case maybe Ill just stick with my plan on going with a Sram set of sorts...I have had good luck with Sram on my MTB so that's what I am comfortable with. I just wanted to know if anyone had any experience with them. Thanks all...


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've always found the Forte-branded stuff to be very similar to REI house branded gear. Generally very functional and a good price, but often without the features and "best" quality of higher end/more expensive gear. I've not been disappointed so far (and unlike others, have had excellent luck with the inner tubes).


----------



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

ive heard that sampson is the company that makes forte drivetrain gear.


----------

